# Benq PE5120 ?



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi All, tonight about to watch a movie but the projector disagreed. As soon as it powers up then it shuts down with the power and the temp light both on and both red then after a minute it turns off. 

I had this problem mid last year all i did to fix it then was blow compressed air through the front and 30 seconds later working fine. I used the air tonight and didnt repair problem any ideas shacksters? :dontknow:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Sounds like it is overheating and just blowing it out with CA isn't going to work this time. What does your manual say about cleaning it? I have a Benq and I take it apart and clean as much as I can including fans and filters. If you are not sure about it give CS a call and ask.:T


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

I will take it tomorrow for a service. it was on for just long enough to calibrate my diy anamorphic lens


----------

